

Ask HN: Is Syria back online now? - Gilly_LDN

Is Syria 100% back online now and how long were they cut off for?
======
zethus
Google would've helped you out there... but they've been back essentially
largely since 12/3.

~~~
Gilly_LDN
I'm sorry, but I won't pay for google so I can't use it.

Glad to hear it, have we seen any blogs from them about why they felt it
happened?

<http://news.thehackernews.com/474> <\-- How To Communicate If The Government
Obliterates The Internet

